
African swine fever keeps spreading in Asia, threatening food security - howard941
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/05/african-swine-fever-keeps-spreading-asia-threatening-food-security
======
m0llusk
Arguably the main issue here isn't the swine flu itself specifically, but the
fact that currently dominant animal farming practices are fundamentally
unsound and are excellent places for pathogens to evolve and spread quickly.
Also, while China is particular bad in this respect many of the worst and
riskiest animal farming practices are common globally including in Europe and
the US. We really need to rethink animal farming if our goal is to have stable
meat supplies, but then there are many reasons for that with environmental
sustainability being possibly an even more serious related issue.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Found this video about China's overuse of antibiotics and how its now kicking
them in the butt:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ9bP6wo8rA&list=WL&index=49...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ9bP6wo8rA&list=WL&index=49&t=0s)

------
jjtheblunt
Sounds like an opportunity to shift eating habits towards
vegetables/vegetarian if possible?

~~~
Fjolsvith
Perhaps if you live in China?

------
lostmsu
In 2012 there were numerous occasions of swine fever in western Russia. I am
not sure if it was the same kind. They also struggled to keep it under
control.

------
jobigoud
How can it threatens food security? People are only eating pigs?

~~~
Fjolsvith
Pork is the largest amount of meat consumed by the Chinese market.

~~~
jobigoud
Yeah but there are other forms of food other than meat, so I still don't see
how this would threaten "food" security.

~~~
Fjolsvith
When you take away about half of the food supply from China, do you suppose a
few people are going to go hungry?

